# WSC 52 - 'Propriety'



## Romans922 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can anyone give a definition of what is going with the word 'propriety' in WSC 52, 

*Q. 52. What are the reasons annexed to the second commandment?*
A. The reasons annexed to the second commandment are, God’s sovereignty over us, *his propriety in us*, and the zeal he hath to his own worship.

What's going on in the definition of the word and the phrase?

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 30, 2013)

It means that we are God's property. He has in us a right of possession, and so we belong and relate especially to him. The OED gives this meaning, and it's also supported by the text of the 2nd Commandment, which refers to "the Lord thy God." That special relation we have to God is founded on a special relation, a propriety of ownership from creation and redemption that he has in us.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry Josh, I had a long day and haven't been able to think straight. But both of you have answered my question. Thanks.


----------

